# Hello from Holland



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi guys

I'm lurking for a couple of weeks now and decided to register.
I am a 24 year old girl, came across this forum and as so many of you have said before: I was glad that I'm not alone. At the same time I was scared to death 'cause it became kind of obvious that I suffer form dp/dr.
it totally freaks me out, so I decided to only read the section where people tell stuff about their recovery. 8)

About a year ago I suffered from stress and when I became stressed it was like I became 'stoned'...everything was in a daze..when I took my mind of the stuff I was doing that would make me stressed it would go away very soon. 
I never payed much attention to it untill 3 months ago..it all went terribly wrong.  I got a huge panic attack followed by days of dizzyness and slowly the 'foggy' and dizzy feeling started to come back on a regular base. I became anxious and felt I was losing all control over my mind and my emotions. I was diagnosed 'burn out'. 
soon the following feelings developed:

-feelings of comfort, joy I usually have with certain places ( like home) music or weather etc, were gone
-feeling of losing myself, my soul..I can't connect with myself anymore
-it's like I'm behind glass, like I just woke up and feel blurry and disconnected, only I can't wake up anymore.
-it all feels like a dream, like theres a huge cloud in my head

it's a 24/7 feeling and you probably are not surprised to hear that my biggest fear at the moment is the fact that it's possible that it's not going to dissapear anytime soon. at the moment I feel so trapped in myself that I can't do anything, I can't get myself to get up and DO something...
It's the first time I write this down ( rant :wink: )

I hope someone reconizes something in my story.

Leetah


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I find that I have good periods and bad periods. Sometimes I get a slight respite for a few days, I try to be grateful for these times.

Lots of people have recovered from this though, and try not to be too scared; at least now you know what is wrong with you, you can go and seek the proper treatment.

Good luck on your journey Leetah x


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks! I already have psychotherapy and my therapist is familiar with dp/dr so there's a start! :wink:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Good on you, you've had more success than me! Ha. My doctor is stupidly stupid.


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

that's too bad, have you tried forms of therapy to 'get rid' of it? ( altough I don't think it works like that, ha)


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I learned reiki and do some self-healing which helps me, although I've gotten lazy with this recently. I also try to exercise as much as possible.

My first appointment for therapy is next week though, it's taken months to get it, the NHS is a waste of time.


----------



## Leetah (Jun 19, 2007)

good luck on your appointment, hopefully you get a good therapist!


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks : )

p.s. 'That's Life' is a safe section, nothing in there should freak you out, it's just daft generally. In fact; the whole forum is pretty much ok, just talk about things that have helped and stuff.

Anyway, take care.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello there and welcome Leetah "Meow"


----------

